# Ride services decimate S.F. taxi industry's business



## DavisUberX (Sep 13, 2014)

Can't link to the article (not been around here long enough) but it's on SFGate Bay Area News section, article from yesterday


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Yup...they are taking a beating. The smartest thing they could do is lobby city hall for a minimum fare requirement. Guess who that would help?

Hmmm....wonder who else should be doing this? Maybe a group of people who are so poorly organized they couldn't get more than 50 people to come to a protest?

Next thing they should do is clean up their cars and drivers.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> Cannot speak about San Francisco. But here in San Diego what some cabs are doing during the UBER surge times, are offering a "pay what you want" during those times.
> For example, after midnight when the surge pricing takes affect, cabs DECREASE their rates considerably. Actually allowing the passenger to choose the amount they want to pay.
> People are purposely seeking out those cabs for that discount.
> Absolutely brilliant..


Are these licensed cabs? If so...and I could be wildly wrong on this...they can't do that in SF. I think the cabs have set minimums. Again...I could be wrong on this.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Story here---> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Taxi-use-plummets-in-San-Francisco-65-percent-in-5760251.php


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Story here---> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Taxi-use-plummets-in-San-Francisco-65-percent-in-5760251.php


Yea...I hears that story on the radio the other day.

I would consider driving a cab if the gate fee was no more than $50.00. I got to choose the cab.

I fact they might have to just let me take the cab and have it cleaned properly.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> Yeah they are fully licensed cabs. They all have a regular meters. It's all done through the flat rate system they have. Playing hardball.


Hardball? That's funny.

The cab companies up here are down 65% in ridership. They have virtually tossed away a solid gold monopoly.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Well...say what you want but that is how it has been described in SF. My neighbor owned a cab in SF. He expressed much dismay at how the cab industry bragged about how they had SF sewn up. We don't want you in...you don't get in. Cabbies we virtually never disciplined through the 311 complaint system even though time and time again their violations were proven. Yup...heavily regulated and virtually impossible to break into. SF had the number of cabs artificially low for a long time and now they are paying for it. Even throwing a shit load more cabs out there didn't save them. 65% loss in business. Bad bad business policies are hitting them extremely hard. SF even seized ownership of the medallions so they could no longer be handed down. 

As for uber being regulated? So what? Is there some problem with that? I have already advocated that up here. So do you have a point?

You do know every industry is regulated right?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I've heard the SPF rating on sunscreens isn't regulated.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I've heard the SPF rating on sunscreens isn't regulated.


You may very we'll be right about that. But the industry that produces sunscreen is regulated.

Want to know how deep laws drive into everyone of us on every level? There is a great video on YouTube about taking the fifth amendment. The law professor in that video talks about a federal law that once you read it you just go...holy shit. What the cop he let's speak has some interesting things to say too.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> Simple.. Cities regulate an industry than the enforcement groups hand out fines for non compliance.. Get you coming and going..
> Also, UBER has a pipe dream and has already said they will not operate under ANY regulations.. Guess they will close down when AB612 is signed


Really? That's funny because....

Didn't they just accept regulations in NY and SF? The requirement of insurance is a regulation.

So what's this about not operating under any regulation?

BTW...did you read AB612? I wonder about the first paragraph and how that is defined.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> Well according to Travis if Ab 612 passes would mean the end of UBER as we know it... Can only take him at his word... Or would that be a mistake?
> Yes, I did read the entire bill right behind that one is Ab 2359. Others are to follow.
> Sounds like UBER is going to be San Francisco's... New *****.. Instead of the taxis..
> Oh well. I personally don't care they are the ones who were proclaiming how much revenues they have. You don't think politicians don't want a piece of that?
> Better keep busting your ass out there understand Mr. Kalanick needs a new private jet.


Didn't you say Travis claimed we would never operate under regulation yet we are doing just that? So...think he does what everyone else in his position does? Make claims...take stands...then compromise and claim victory?

So what did you make about the definition that included a rented vehicle driven by a hired driver?

As for ab 2359... I have no idea what it has to do with uber.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber will ultimately be regulated, in some markets under a new classification. There may be realistic minimum fares, but that would put an end to surge pricing. Then competition will develop within those various vehicle classes. 

Government regulators move as quick as a joint smoking Sloth. But once they land, ain't no where to hide from that tongue of their's


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber will ultimately be regulated, in some markets under a new classification. There may be realistic minimum fares, but that would put an end to surge pricing. Then competition will develop within those various vehicle classes.
> 
> Government regulators move as quick as a joint smoking Sloth. But once they land, ain't no where to hide from that tongue of their's


I'm sure they will be. But you got to be careful whipping out laws. It's a lot of work and twice as much it fix them.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> You absolutely correct... What you mean is he will do and say anything to make another million.. Oh well,
> Please enjoy this just one of many driver protest throughout the country


Looks like a pretty good turn out


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> Very good turn out UBERS driver are getting pissed off...


We need to do that in SF at city hall.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

People need to understand that uber, among many other technology based, internet companies, is not in business to create middle-class worthy wages or create new opportunities. They are in business to make themselves rich and their big investors richer. These disruptors, as they are being described, muscle their way into the business arena well capitalized and protected. They show little to no regard for the competition. In turn, they inject an incredible amount of fear and uncertainty to the existing
businesses. They eventually win and force the others to close. As a result, during this process, the workers, for all companies, are faced dealing with the harsh consequences: more competition, longer hours, decreased earnings, and ultimately lower standards of living: the new recipe going forward. Cheers!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

The cab industry sealed it's fate when it allowed itself to be over regulated by the cities they operate in. 

Uber/technology is just some unforseen circumstance. 

It's really absurd how many government leeches have to get greased up for such a simple concept as getting someone from point A to B. 

Uber has been reluctant to take responsibility for some basic things any business should be responsible for but the government really needs to stop killing free enterprise in general. 

If only travis wasn't just as scummy as these government vampires uber might be a good company. 

Shame that such an amazing concept was thought up by a lowlife. What a waste.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Maybe there should be a thread/forum dedicated to the protest rallies so people will know what's going on.

The info about them (dates/locations) just seems to float around the forum in a disorganized fashion.


----------

